# Sex v's making love



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

What is the difference for you?

A quickie for me is sex. A slow passionate session is making love for me.

Lately there have been quite a few comments about just getting it done, no foreplay etc, these things I find good for just getting off but I like the passion, kissing, touching and making love. 

Also, do you say ILY while engaging in sex/ making love? This is a new thing for me and at first I found it difficult to deal with because I mistakenly thought that you should not say ILY while having sex.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Making love, to me, is the process of the experience. Touching, kissing, lots of foreplay. 

Sex is just the deed itself. 5-10 minutes at most. lol.

Love making is a skill I thought I lost....but nope  Still got it.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

It's a strange thing for me. After having a casual relationship for about 7 months, it was never about making love, it was just sex , and not much love and tenderness. Sure we lay around after, cuddled some, but that was it.

I'm currently in a relationship, one that is finally defined, and I know where I stand. After about 5 or so months, I don't think we've ever just had sex, I don't like quickies, I enjoy the lead up, the teasing hours before etc. He's more of a sensitive and tender person, and I don't see him ever just "fvcking" me. Is he too nice, not even, I enjoy this. My ex husband used to treat me like a sexual object, and this is new, and I'm really enjoying it. I guess with time, and we learn more about each other then there may be a time where we may just have sex.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If it's with my wife, it's making love. If I'm in the oval office and an intern is under my desk, it's sex.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Usually, I don't like quickies. I like the cuddling, massages, kisses, warmth, softness, and then the sex, but not just sex and see yah. To me that's just empty meaningless sex. I like the entire experience. Maybe I'm not the norm for a guy but that's what I like.

I've never done a friend with benefits or one night stand to this day and I don't think I could.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

For me, sex is hardcore, down and dirty...let's make each other hot and let's EFF. Sex, to me, is the good stuff.

Making love, to me, is all feelings and mush. The orgasm is the after thought. I do not make love. It is boring.

I like the nitty gritty. I like sex.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

With saying I love you ......it's not often I'll say it in this circumstance but when I have, it's been that snuggly and intimate overwhelming closeness. It's also been when I've gripped his hair, licked his ear and whispered I love him. I guess it's just in the moment, which ever way that is.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Holland said:


> Lately there have been quite a few comments about just getting it done, no foreplay etc, these things I find good for just getting off but I like the passion, kissing, touching and making love.


For me a quickie is no (or minimal) foreplay. It's a raw quickie...but not about just getting it done.

Sex can still be about foreplay and passion. I guess to me sex covers a lot of areas. It's fun, experimental, role-playing, passionate and erotic. I like the excitement and variety of sex. 

Making love is more romantic to me. It's slowing things completely down and in for the long-haul. It's taking time to trail those slow kisses, share a bath and quiet closeness. I guess I relate making love to a more sensual experience. It's appreciating the tenderness and one another in that way.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I love my partner so anytime we are "doin it" it's making love.Doesn't matter if it's a quickie,down and dirty,or slow and soft.We're still connecting,sharing,laughing,kissing,and all that is part of love for us


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I love my partner so anytime we are "doin it" it's making love.Doesn't matter if it's a quickie,down and dirty,or slow and soft.We're still connecting,sharing,laughing,kissing,and all that is part of love for us


Gotta agree with this. Whether it's a long session, in our bedroom with candles all over or in the morning for a quickie before we go downstairs - it's all LOVE.

Hell, even stopping at a rest area to be risque is hot and passionate and the thrill of possibly getting caught heightens everything...yeah...that says LOVE allllll over it, too!!

But SB nailed it with one word: Connecting.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I love my partner so anytime we are "doin it" it's making love.Doesn't matter if it's a quickie,down and dirty,or slow and soft.We're still connecting,sharing,laughing,kissing,and all that is part of love for us :


THIS!!!

As for ILY my hubby practically always tell me AFTER we finish but in different ways. My fav is when he squeeze and squeeze and say "ILY so much baby". Yes I can rewind that scene in the movie all day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Have to say, during sex/making love I don't think we've ever said ILY to each other....we seem to engage in more dirty talk or "I love your xxxxx!!!!" etc.


----------

